# First Groom Booked for Tomorrow!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So I've been doing some research in to the best Groomers locally. I've found a holistic groomer that uses all natural products and has a lovely relaxing dog friendly pamper salon. I've heard great reports about this girl and heard that she has a great rapport with the dogs she grooms. I'm more nervous about how Lola will be when I leave her.. She is a good girl and well socialised but I don't know how she will respond to a stranger bathing her, she doesn't particularly like the bath and shakes the whole time, even though she has been bathed frequently since a young pup. At the minute we are just going for a wash, dry, nails and ears, she doesn't really need her hair cut and I thought it was best getting her used to the experience of being at the groomers. The groomer was lovely on the phone and said if I wanted to stay and watch/learn some tips I could. I don't think I will stay though.. But, who knows.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Ruth . . beautiful Lola will look stunning! Fingers crossed this is a positive experience for her . . Sami had never been around other dogs nor groomed away from home and his groomer said he did very well! She has her own dogs there that wander around and it terrified me as she has 4!! 2 were large labs and it made me nervous so I stayed a few minutes to see how they would respond to him and vice versa. All seemed really fine, they were all wagging tails after the initial sniffing stuff!! She says he now OFFERS her his paws for nail clipping and is her best client??? Strange as he fights me for nine at home when I try brushing him?? Me thinks I'm being taken for a ride!! lol


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, I bet little Lola beat will love her little pamper! Funnily enough a groomer has just opened up here which is herbal/non-detergent and the lady is trained in reiki for pets - it is obviously the next big thing! Good luck and let us know how she gets on.... With lots of pics!! N x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nanci - I hope Lola will be happy to offer her paws! Thank you for your words of reassurance.

Nadine - that's interesting isn't it? I think this girl does some sort of massage type thing as well (not entirely sure of the terminology). I chose it mainly because I think Lola has sensitive skin and she is funny about baths, so I thought it might be relaxing for her. Hopefully..... 
Thanks and I will get plenty of pics x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe she does Bowen on dogs too. In which case lucky Lola!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

When Merlin had his first groom I was terrified. He will not go near other dogs or people he's really timid. We had a mobile groomer because I thought that was best for him. The groomer was really nice and came into my hallway trying to coax Merlin to come to her but he wasn't having any of it and hid behind my sons legs. So in the end I just picked him up and passed him to her and she took him to her van. 
I expected her to bring him back quite soon and say he wouldn't let her do anything but 2 hours later after fretting myself silly she brought him back into the house and he was all bouncy and happy. 
She said he was just fine and had no problems with him ( the little monkey) 
So if Merlin was ok ( and believe me he just won't go near anyone) I'm sure Lola will be fine smelling lovely and her coat will be shiny and glossy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh lovely Lola - can't wait to see the pics. 
I'm sure she'll be fine. Maybe you could book yourself in too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha... Could do with it Marzi!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Merlin is such a wee dote... Hiding from the groomer. Very cute. Glad he was ok in the end! Liking all these positive comments!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Maybe she does Bowen on dogs too. In which case lucky Lola!


Actually, maybe I should stay to watch what she does! Would love to learn more about this technique!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

If I had been given the option I probably would have stayed... At least that way Lola would still have her floppy fringe!! She just doesn't look like herself. The rest of her has been done well though and I didn't actually specify what I wanted done so all my own fault. Lesson learnt! Good luck x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah good luck today Ruth... What are we like.....
We get stressed even about the nice things!!!!   

Molly is getting groomed tomorrow... Im sure she will be getting a good bit more than Lola off as her coats horrendous just now, transitioning between puppy nod adult coat, its dual layered at the moment!!! 

Look forward to hearing how Lola's pampering goes 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck Molly!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing all the pics of Lola and Molly x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When do the girls get back from their pamper sessions? Looking forward to seeing some lovely fluffy poos!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's turn not until 2mrw... Lola always seems to be a day ahead of her getting things done 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good, two days of lovely fluffy poo pictures!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Molly's turn not until 2mrw... Lola always seems to be a day ahead of her getting things done
> 
> xxx


Now now. There's no competition. Haha!!

Lola getting picked up now x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

picture picture picture!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Ok Marzi you asked for it!! Here goes..........*

A little before reminder...










As I said we only wanted subtle changes.. I love her legs, ears and paws! Plus she smells glorious. Not that she ever smells bad, but she smells just lovely. She was great, really well behaved and the groomer loved her.








































































































































Check out the side shade! Lol!









LOADS of photos but I just love her! Isn't she a gorgeous? Sorry no standing ones.. She is shattered.. Just in case you haven't noticed!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you buy the sofa and cushions to colour code with her? She looks just beautiful and so elegant in the pictures of her on the floor. she is stunning.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you ever need to rehome her....
Those legs are just too gorgeous and soooo shapely.
Her back and bottom look rather fluffy too.
Thank you for the pictures, I enjoyed every one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Did you buy the sofa and cushions to colour code with her? She looks just beautiful and so elegant in the pictures of her on the floor. she is stunning.


Thank you! Haha, the colour coding definitely not deliberate... She loves that spot on the sofa!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> If you ever need to rehome her....
> Those legs are just too gorgeous and soooo shapely.
> Her back and bottom look rather fluffy too.
> Thank you for the pictures, I enjoyed every one.


Marzi, I am looking for a sitter for her for 3 weeks time! Our home from home is fully booked and we have arranged a last minute trip to London! She is yours! Lol! Thank you for your lovely comments... I really appreciate it and so does Miss Lola Bear! I love her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bring her with you and drop her off here!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do Aer Lingus allow dogs on board? She's only little! You would love her cuddles!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Lola what a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh.... Fantastic photos Ruth, Lola is so regal looking. 

Now, I want you to take a photo of her standing next to something measurable as she looks big on photos with those long legs but I know you say she's only 11 inches to shoulder so just a wee dote 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will get to it as soon as she gets off her butt!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahhhhh, she is such a cutie and so elegant!! She looks gorgeous in all the pics! She reminds me a little bit of a stunning red setter that I used to know, but obviously a LOT smaller!! So glad she had a good experience! N x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhh.... Fantastic photos Ruth, Lola is so regal looking.
> 
> Now, I want you to take a photo of her standing next to something measurable as she looks big on photos with those long legs but I know you say she's only 11 inches to shoulder so just a wee dote
> 
> xxx


Since I have my sewing kit out just now, I thought I would measure Lola just to check she hasn't had a growth spurt.. Well I never! Just shy of 12.5 inches tall! That's almost 1.5 inches in 2 months!  I feel like a bad mummy for not noticing. My little pup is certainly growing up.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Ruth, Lola looks so elegant and gorgeous. You're lucky that she usually smells so nice as Honey can be a real stinker! Pet Head sprays come in handy!

Interesting to see she has grown. Honey seems to have stopped growing in height over the last month (since 5 months of age) but maybe she's just growing very slowly! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Jane, I thought lola had finished growing too! Until I got out the tape measure. I, totally amazed!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Since I have my sewing kit out just now, I thought I would measure Lola just to check she hasn't had a growth spurt.. Well I never! Just shy of 12.5 inches tall! That's almost 1.5 inches in 2 months!  I feel like a bad mummy for not noticing. My little pup is certainly growing up.


I've never actually measured Molly... More because im not sure where to measure from 

Will have a try

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I just measured Lola and she is somewhere between 12 and 13" to her shoulder. I also weighed her and she is 8kg exactly. I always thought she was going to be big but I guess I was wrong, unless she has an almighty growth spurt over the next few months!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I've never actually measured Molly... More because im not sure where to measure from
> 
> Will have a try
> 
> xxx


Measure from the ground alongside her front leg to the top of her shoulder.

Lola looks very glamorous.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Measure from the ground alongside her front leg to the top of her shoulder.


Righto ... Will get onto it 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe we should revisit the can thread??


----------

